# automatische URL öffnen - jede stunde



## mevo (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen, hoffe das ist hier richtig geposted:

Wie kann ich automatisch, zu einer bestimmten zeit, eine URL im IE öffnen lassen?

Wie kann ich einen timer für meine Homepage machen,
sodass sich jede h oder jede halbe diese seite öffnet,
dann wieder schliesst oder nach der eingestellten zeit wieder aktuallisiert?

Alles eben automatisch.
Was genau muss ich dafür machen? In Welcher Sprache macht man das am besten?
Ich habe nicht keine ahnung von programmiersprachen nur
HTML kann ich etwas, damit wirds wohl net gehen 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre super wichtig.


----------



## JoelH (25. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

also bei Opera ist diese Funktion eingebaut.


----------



## mevo (25. Januar 2004)

ich würde das gerne so haben, dass diese seite auch automatisch aufgeht. Also ein tool, was zeitgesteuert den ie mit einer bestimmten URL öffnet.

Gibts sowas? Wenn nein, wie mach ich sowas?


----------



## MasterJM (25. Januar 2004)

Unter Linux/Unix mit Lynx/wget und crontab wäre es auch kein Problem.


----------



## Erpel (25. Januar 2004)

Try the Taskplaner.
und selbst der Internetexplorer sollte Webseiten über ein Startparameter Öffnen können *g* weiß aber nicht genau wie das geht.


----------



## mevo (26. Januar 2004)

das geht alles nicht


----------



## Tim C. (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mevo _
> *das geht alles nicht  *


Doch, ganz bestimmt 
Der Ansatz von Erpel war schon goldrichtig.


----------

